# Alan Thrall demonstrates bad deadlifting habits



## NbleSavage (Mar 18, 2016)

Good basic deadlift instructional video.

Beard is epic.


----------



## Milo (Mar 19, 2016)

He makes some great videos. One thing that helped me tremendously from one of his videos was pulling yourself down into position for the deadlift. Really helped my problem with staying tight.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 19, 2016)

Milo said:


> He makes some great videos. One thing that helped me tremendously from one of his videos was pulling yourself down into position for the deadlift. Really helped my problem with staying tight.



His queues are all spot-on, IMO. The explanation of pulling yer shins into the bar as a queue for both taking out slack and to ensure yer hips dont shoot up was ace.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 19, 2016)

One of the best videos I've seen on this board in a long time.  Waiting for Dom to respond.


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 20, 2016)

nice video for any level of deadlifter.
helps correct allot of problems.


----------

